# Americans! What Will You Do With Your Trumpbux?



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

If you don't know what I'm talking about, Trump the FashyCommie God is going to be giving all Americans a $1000 to $2000.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2020/03/17/trump-coronavirus-stimulus-package/
		


What will you do with your $1000-$2000? Kind of crazy it takes a virus for Trump to go full Stalin instead of Hitler,







I plan to buy a new vape mod.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Mar 18, 2020)

I feel some obligation to spend it on American made products, but I don't know what we make other than weed and guns these days. So weed and guns it is, I guess.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> I feel some obligation to spend it on American made products, but I don't know what we make other than weed and guns these days. So weed and guns it is, I guess.



Buy a Swiss or German gun, American guns are shit.


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

I got so heavily down voted in the Corona thread for saying that some form of UBI was inevitable. It's hilarious that Trump confirms what I said on the same day. Right wingers you have to get out of your anti-welfare mindset, it doesn't work in reality. The Corona Virus will finally show Americans what a sham the monetary, wage slave, system is. Thank you China. xoxo


----------



## fayspaniel45 (Mar 18, 2020)

Wipe my ass. All this money being printed is going to be less valuable.


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm buying a plane ticket to Russia to visit @Wendy_Carter so we can consumate our gay love.


----------



## ClipBitch (Mar 18, 2020)

Give it to Bernie, of course!


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Mar 18, 2020)

In Europe we'll probably have to pay $2000 tax or something, like always.
Send us couple megatons of democracy please.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm getting a coupla logs of good dip, and I dunno, two chicks at the same time? Yeee yeee bubba.

You know, good American tobaccy. For America


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Mar 18, 2020)

Probably spend it on camping gear. I need a new backpacking tent.


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

fayspaniel45 said:


> Wipe my ass. All this money being printed is going to be less valuable.



It doesn't work like that.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Mar 18, 2020)

Gamer girl bath water


----------



## Arcturus (Mar 18, 2020)

I'll probably use it to pre-pay bills. I'm, admittedly, a bit nervous after seeing people talking about inflation issues. How is this supposed to work anyway? Are they just going down a list of citizens and mailing checks or do you have to apply? Or has it not even gotten that far in discussion yet?


----------



## dreamworks face (Mar 18, 2020)

Need more guns to fend off the corona-infested biker zombies.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 18, 2020)

If the government gives me money then it is my duty as an American to buy a PSA rifle/PCC.



fayspaniel45 said:


> Wipe my ass. All this money being printed is going to be less valuable.



If they're sending checks wouldn't you just cash it at a bank and get currency already in circulation? Or have it deposited into your account and not have to use cash at all?


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 18, 2020)

Buy more Trump hats


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 18, 2020)

If this actually happens and isn't just more government bread and circuses, I'd probably just save the money and use it as a possible contingency plan. 1k isn't much, but it's better than nothing should shit actually go down. 

Or I could blow it all on fast food, beer and ammo like a true Patriot would. Decisions decisions....


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 18, 2020)

Save it because I want to move out of my state.


----------



## Reverend (Mar 18, 2020)

Pay my taxes.


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Mar 18, 2020)

Scotch.


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 18, 2020)

Dyn said:


> Buy a Swiss or German gun, American guns are shit.



American guns, as I'm sure you know, work well enough for mosques in New Zealand.


----------



## byuu (Mar 18, 2020)

Justtocheck said:


> American guns, as I'm sure you know, work well enough for mosques in New Zealand.


Slaughtering ill-prepared sand people is what American weapons are made for.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Mar 18, 2020)

stash it in savings. had to buy new bees since i lost my hives, so my emergency funds are low right now


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Mar 18, 2020)

Stockpile ammo, like a true, God fearing American.


----------



## Doug_S1 (Mar 18, 2020)

It's about $300 per hour for a reasonably good hooker where I live.  Or $20 per hour for a monstrous troon. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Mar 18, 2020)

1. Just because the White House express immediate support, doesn't mean it's going to happen.

2. Probably throw in savings, it hasn't been a rainy day yet for me.


----------



## dreamworks face (Mar 18, 2020)

Doug_S1 said:


> It's about $300 per hour for a reasonably good hooker where I live.  Or $20 per hour for a monstrous troon. Haven't decided yet.


You know the old saying - "bussy feels just like pussy if you smoke crystal meth."


----------



## Robert James (Mar 18, 2020)

All goes to bernie, that will show cheeto, hitler, turd plod man. Match me fagots he can still win this.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Mar 18, 2020)

The same thing I do with all money I recieve or earn: cocaine.


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

xr95 said:


> 1. Just because the White House express immediate support, doesn't mean it's going to happen.
> 
> 2. Probably throw in savings, it hasn't been a rainy day yet for me.



They literally have no choice. It is going to happen.


----------



## I'm Mrs. Mustachios! (Mar 18, 2020)

What to do, what to do? One $300 hookerbot or 300 $1 hookerbots?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 18, 2020)

I'll donate it to the Libertarian Party. Someone's gotta keep the lights on and the joints burning over there.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Mar 18, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> They literally have no choice. It is going to happen.


You have more hope in the Quagmire of the Political system.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 18, 2020)

Commies too young to remember Dubai confirmed.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Mar 18, 2020)

IF Trumpbux happens, I'll just hold onto it, i have supplies for a few months and enough cash for bills. It also looks like its going to be a one shot deal should it happen. 

I think this is going to peak in a few weeks as most people go into lockdown and those who have it let it run its course, with about a month of new cases popping up in decreasing numbers.


----------



## Vault Boy (Mar 18, 2020)

Either put it into savings (assuming that Great Depression 2 doesn't happen), hang on to it for emergencies, or blow it on games.

It all depends on how things go from here. If we get through the next couple of months alright, I might just celebrate.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm gonna fly to Canuckistan and pay Miriam Yaniv to wax my balls


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> I got so heavily down voted in the Corona thread for saying that some form of UBI was inevitable. It's hilarious that Trump confirms what I said on the same day. Right wingers you have to get out of your anti-welfare mindset, it doesn't work in reality. The Corona Virus will finally show Americans what a sham the monetary, wage slave, system is. Thank you China. xoxo


Do you really not understand the difference between giving people a grand a month forever and only doing it once or even twice , or are you LARPing as a tard?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 18, 2020)

It's only a temporary solution meant to cover incomes lost die to closures of places like bars, restaurants, and anyplace where a lot of people gather. But if the Trump train is serious about it I'll appreciate an easy grand for the next few months or so if my job has to stay closed that long. But I'll be responsible with it get my Verizon paid in advance if I can get stocked up on food and water for a few weeks worth then of there's anything left get extensions on my Netflix and Hulu accounts to ride out the crisis.


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Do you really not understand the difference between giving people a grand a month forever and only doing it once or even twice , or are you LARPing as a tard?



That's literally what I was talking about in the Corona thread and people voted me dumb.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 18, 2020)

Finish paying off a loan.



Not Really Here said:


> Do you really not understand the difference between giving people a grand a month forever and only doing it once or even twice , or are you LARPing as a tard?



Yes.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> That's literally what I was talking about in the Corona thread and people voted me dumb.


You are dumb, this isn't "some form of UBI" and UBI isn't "inevitable".


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Mar 18, 2020)

I mean if the government is offering to fuel my prepping and 40k addictions i'm going to let them


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

And the correct answer is; Turn it into between 4 and 6 grand in six months to a year.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 18, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> It's only a temporary solution meant to cover incomes lost die to closures of places like bars, restaurants, and anyplace where a lot of people gather. But if the Trump train is serious about it I'll appreciate an easy grand for the next few months or so if my job has to stay closed that long. But I'll be responsible with it get my Verizon paid in advance if I can get stocked up on food and water for a few weeks worth then of there's anything left get extensions on my Netflix and Hulu accounts to ride out the crisis.


Considering the circumstances, realistically most people will be spending this money on rent/house payments.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Mar 18, 2020)

a new RTX 3080Ti Turbo Elite Gamer Edition graphics card for my new gamer battlestation to play pirated games on of course


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Mar 18, 2020)

I never got my fucking Obamabux, I'll see if I actually get the Trumpbux before I make plans for them.


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> You are dumb, this isn't "some form of UBI" and UBI isn't "inevitable".



It's going to be more than one payment for people to live off of, that is UBI.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> It's going to be more than one payment for people to live off of, that is UBI.


1) You don't know that
2) It's not going to everyone therefore it's not U

You are now literally arguing that social welfare payments to single mothers is "UBI". Go look up what UBI means.

Edit: Both Andrew Yang and his followers are fucking special needs children.


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> 1) You don't know that
> 2) It's not going to everyone therefore it's not U
> 
> You are now literally arguing that social welfare payments to single mothers is "UBI". Go look up what UBI means.




You're just in denial the communist revolution has finally began, lead by Trump the Fash God, Trump. This is some horse shoe theory shit.


----------



## Local Coyote (Mar 18, 2020)

Pay off my credit card. If this is gonna drag on might as well cut my obligations to my bank.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> You're just in denial the communist revolution has finally began, lead by Trump the Fash God, Trump.


Even your attempts at trolling are dumb.


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Even your attempts at trolling are dumb.



I'm not trolling. Getting money from the gov for months is UBI. Temporary UBI, but UBI none the less.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> I'm not trolling. Getting money from the gov for months is UBI. Temporary UBI, but UBI none the less.


It's not universal because not everyone is going to receive it.
By the definition of Universal Basic Income it's not UBI.


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> It's not universal because not everyone is going to receive it.
> By the definition of Universal Basic Income it's not UBI.



Everyone will get it. Lol.

Are you even paying attention to the news? Any proposition has high income earners getting less, but still receiving money. Such as:









						Rep. Joe Kennedy III on Twitter
					

“I’m introducing an immediate economic relief plan for every American.  —$4k to every adult who makes under 100k per year —$2k to every adult who makes over 100k per year —$1k for every child 18 or younger  We need to ensure every family has the funds to survive at this moment.”




					twitter.com


----------



## LordofTendons (Mar 18, 2020)

House payment or my newfound prepper hobby.


----------



## Spicey McHaggis (Mar 18, 2020)

Save most of it, spend some on a good bender once the bars are reopened. Already stockpiling booze for trade and personal consumption if this drags on to long.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 18, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> You're just in denial the communist revolution has finally began, lead by Trump the Fash God, Trump. This is some horse shoe theory shit.



According to your theory, Americans are communists and fascists ? 

Geez. Can you read what you post?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 18, 2020)

>tfw no Trumpbux

FeelsBadMan


----------



## An Ghost (Mar 18, 2020)

invest it. Buy the crash, let others spend their cash.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 18, 2020)

Another quality post from autistic Che Guevara himself


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> Everyone will get it. Lol.
> 
> Are you even paying attention to the news? Any proposition has high income earners getting less, but still receiving money. Such as:
> 
> ...



That's one PROPOSAL.
A random idea is meaningless and Trump has already stated that high income people reviving it would just be wasteful.

The topic was Trumpbux being UBI or not NOT some random Kennedys idea.


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 18, 2020)

Put it in savings until I can spot a specific market up-trend, then dump t in that, cash out in a year, and use the money for a nice vacation with the family


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> That's one PROPOSAL.
> A random idea is meaningless and Trump has already stated that high income people reviving it would just be wasteful.
> 
> The topic was Trumpbux being UBI or not NOT some random Kennedys idea.



Who do you think passes bills?
How dumb do you feel right now that I am right and you are wrong?


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

tuscangarder said:


> Who do you think passes bills?


The House, Senate then President.


tuscangarder said:


> How dumb do you feel right now that I am right and you are wrong?


Even Joe's idea isn't UBI.
Since you are too lazy and or dumb- https://basicincome.stanford.edu/about/what-is-ubi/









-Joe's plan doesn't qualify.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> And the correct answer is; Turn it into between 4 and 6 grand in six months to a year.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1193384


Stonk go down.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Stonk go down.


And then when people come out of their houses to go back to work and or buy more shit they use fuel.
Then oil stonk go up.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> And then when people come out of their houses to go back to work and or buy more shit they use fuel.
> Then oil stonk go up.


Econony go down
Then go up


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Econony go down
> Then go up


Use free money to get more free money.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Mar 18, 2020)

I’m just going to save it. The way things are looking there shouldn’t be any serious disruptions to our income over the virus, so we will be able to cover bills anyway.


----------



## Wraith (Mar 18, 2020)

4 illegal alien mexican 13 year old girls, some rope, a bottle of Jack Daniels, and an underweight underdeveloped chicken named Beautiful. I think I should have some money left over for chicken nuggets and a Kermit the frog bath sponge.


----------



## Chan Fan (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Milk Mage (Mar 18, 2020)

In the post-Corona economy, the only commodities that'll have any real value are canned beans and Steam game codes. I'm good on the beans front, so I'll be using my neetbux to invest in the latter.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm going to buy even more merch from my favorite local and indie bands. I get cool t-shirts; they get the money they need to live on right now. 

Buying one t-shirt at a live show earns a performer/band the equivalent of 10-15,000 song downloads on streaming services. The margin's a bit thinner when bought online, but still, anything is going to help. Lots of small bands were relying on spring tours for a major chunk of their income, and with those now canceled, the financial blow can be devestating. So I'm going to be a patron of the arts.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Mar 18, 2020)

Dakimakuras.


----------



## 2021Murder (Mar 18, 2020)

look. if the fed is willing to give 3 trillion even though they knew the first half trillion didn't work when it came to the economy. They should give every american an average of 10k. We all know the poor would spend that so quickly it would jump start the economy. plus q1 is going to be great so trump will have that stock boost once companies announce those results. also any criticism against this was just proven wrong when the fed was willing to give 3 trillion in the last week only for the market to still shit the bed.

having said that, i said an average of 10k, it should be like the tax brackets. we have 7 and you get less the higher up your income is. so if you're in the bottom two, you get like 20k. and if you're in the top one, you get to see how much being poor sucks. (less than .01% of people reach the top tax bracket mostly because the rich are smart enough to not reach that bracket)


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Mar 18, 2020)

Maybe a new computer.  Gotta spend fast before it withers and dies from inflation.

Fuck I hate this shit.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> The House, Senate then President.
> 
> Even Joe's idea isn't UBI.
> Since you are too lazy and or dumb- https://basicincome.stanford.edu/about/what-is-ubi/
> ...



You're arguing with a crazy troon.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Mar 18, 2020)

I get around $1000 per month already, I don't need another Lord Trump.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Mar 18, 2020)

I'll buy ur mom.


----------



## soft kitty (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't think that throwing money at this problem is going to help. In general, the less government interference, the better. That said I would just let it sit in my checking account to accrue interest until I'm ready to use it. Right now I'm saving up as much money as I can so that I can move to Texas. I already have the money in my 401k but I don't want to have to break it if I can just save up money naturally.

I think what we should be focusing on is reducing our reliance on China.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> You're arguing with a crazy troon.


Yeah, but I was bored and it's easy to prove its ignorance.
And the positive is that some people will actually be informed.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

dinoman said:


> I don't think that throwing money at this problem is going to help. In general, the less government interference, the better.


Its about minimizing economic disruption/slowdown and in reality the government fucking up trade and travel policy caused this crap.

If we needed economic slaves, we could have used South Americans. They don't shit in the streets and eat bats ect.


----------



## soft kitty (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Its about minimizing economic disruption/slowdown and in reality the government fucking up trade and travel policy caused this crap.


I get that, really, I just don't think this is the solution. Isn't this just going to cause inflation?


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Mar 18, 2020)

There's 2 possibilities.

1. Go on armslist and see if I can find something I want for cheap
2. Stash it away in oil. The price is going to go back up sooner or later.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Mar 18, 2020)

Either use it to pay for school or do the irresponsible thing and finish building a new PC.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 18, 2020)

Dyn said:


> Buy a Swiss or German gun, American guns are shit.


enjoy feeding the overpriced H&K beast


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

dinoman said:


> I get that, really, I just don't think this is the solution. Isn't this just going to cause inflation?


Everything they do causes inflation, the question is: will the extra inflation be worse than half the nation writing up losses on their taxes?
Masses of losses in a year generates even larger budget shortfalls the next year at the same time as your economy regresses 10 years in time.
It's a complex issue and there's zero doubt FDR extended the great depression with his ongoing welfare programs and pricefixing, however look at a small spike (Bushbux) after 9/11 caused massive economic disruption and the economy came back very quickly in comparison.

It's a complex equation that comes down to the question: should the government keep raping taxes from people when they aren't making money or give some back?


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 18, 2020)

*IGNORE THE COMMUNIST
IT FEEDS ON YOUR ATTENTION



*


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 18, 2020)

Doug_S1 said:


> It's about $300 per hour for a reasonably good hooker where I live.  Or $20 per hour for a monstrous troon. Haven't decided yet.


Go with a $200 hooker with a nice body but ok face, that's a good compromise. They have better personalities anyhow.


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 18, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> *IGNORE THE COMMUNIST
> IT FEEDS ON YOUR ATTENTION
> View attachment 1193628*



The guy with the nazi avatar and name is really crying about other people wanting attention? lmao


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2020)

JustFuckinaDude said:


> There's 2 possibilities.
> 
> 1. Go on armslist and see if I can find something I want for cheap
> 2. Stash it away in oil. The price is going to go back up sooner or later.


2 for six months to a year then 1, currently scared libs. buying guns inflates the market and in a year they'll get scared of them again and sell them off.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Mar 18, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> 2 for six months to a year then 1, currently scared libs. buying guns inflates the market and in a year they'll get scared of them again and sell them off.


Here’s to hoping someone wants to ditch a USP or 1911, then!


----------



## Freya (Mar 18, 2020)

I have like 4000 of debt to pay off so this would be great lol


----------



## murgatroid (Mar 18, 2020)

Fentanyl from China. What?


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 18, 2020)

Orange man very good.  Since orange man is a wonderful leader by canceling student loan interest until further notice, I will be a responsible adult by applying the amount to my debts.



Spoiler: Spoiler 



Orange man will be the best president ever if he only cancels all student loan debt held by healthcare workers especially lab techs.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Mar 18, 2020)

LolRaccoon said:


> Either use it to pay for school or do the irresponsible thing and finish building a new PC.


invest it in a new PC and become a professional video game streamer. you don't need school to learn how to game.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 18, 2020)

Buy a chinese slave for 12 bucks, then sell their kidneys when I grow tired of them.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Mar 19, 2020)

I'll use it for college like a responsible adult who cares about their future. Of course, I'll send a little to Null too!


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Mar 19, 2020)

So in addition to his tugboat next month chris will be getting a thousand dollars.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 19, 2020)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> So in addition to his tugboat next month chris will be getting a thousand dollars.


In that case, GameStop may be saved!


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 20, 2020)

I'll be honest, I don't buy it.  I'm not a billionaire or financial institution, as such the US government doesn't actually care if I live, die, or grow mushrooms out of my crack.  I'll make that decision if/when I get it.


----------



## John Titor (Mar 20, 2020)

Wraith said:


> 4 illegal alien mexican 13 year old girls, some rope, a bottle of Jack Daniels, and an underweight underdeveloped chicken named Beautiful. I think I should have some money left over for chicken nuggets and a Kermit the frog bath sponge.


Seems excessive for a game of jump rope.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Mar 20, 2020)

I will use it to sign up for gas and electricity so I can use the bills as proof of identity and vote for Trump. I'm not even in America.


----------



## AssRapistDude1488 (Mar 20, 2020)

skateboards, another in-home pizza oven


----------



## CarlKingofDucks (Mar 20, 2020)

400 on bills 200 on weed 200 on games 200 on saving.


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 20, 2020)

pay off my credit debt and use that credit to buy a longsword.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 20, 2020)

If I actually get one I might finally invest in the stock market. Just a mutual fund, something that's really reliable and doesn't require any thought on my part.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 20, 2020)

Unironically my rent.


----------



## Mad Asshatter (Mar 20, 2020)

John Titor said:


> Seems excessive for a game of jump rope.


I could probably sus out what he's wanting. 

The girls are there to  tie him up with the rope, the booze is there to drug him up beforehand and knock him out, and the chicken is there to crow and act as a watch so Good Samaritans can't find him and set him free. The chicken nuggets are for the girls to eat while they leave him to slowly drown, unconscious in a tub full of water and Kermit the Frog bath bubbles.


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 21, 2020)

Either put it in a savings account or use it for a family trip that trumped (heh) my graduation- my mom promised that she would do something special, and we're going to make the most out of it once this is all blown over.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm gonna buy a gun so I can shoot myself.

Edit: Or just pay bills. Whatever.


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 21, 2020)

Goes straight into savings for my apartment fund.


----------



## Calooby (Mar 21, 2020)

But if I told all of you, it'd spoil the surprise!


----------



## Save Goober (Mar 22, 2020)

Probably keep half of it for savings and put half of it into options trading and/or buttcoin.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Mar 22, 2020)

Invest a bit of it in the stock market, eventually. Gotta figure out if that's a viable venue for me.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Mar 22, 2020)

Finally pulling that trigger on VR, just need to decide which set up.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 22, 2020)

Nothing now democrats killed it.


----------



## Immutablederp (Mar 22, 2020)

Probably hand it all over to the jew landlord, her jew children, and jew cat.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Mar 23, 2020)

dinoman said:


> I don't think that throwing money at this problem is going to help.


I think the biggest concern related to your issue is the lack of financial literacy skills we see in many people today. In my high school, there was a social studies course that included a chapter on financial literacy topics (such as various types of savings accounts, banks vs. credit unions, how to calculate a loan's true cost by including the interest over the loan's lifetime, etc). Between the push to teach everyone STEM and other reasons, this course no longer exists in the HS curriculum there and in many other districts. As a result people don't know how to manage their money in a way that allows them to balance paying off their essential bills with saving money for luxuries and putting something away for the future whenever possible.

For people that know how to prioritize spending any sort of TrumpBux, it just might help them keep their personal finances stable until daily life returns to a more normal state. For those that lack money management skills, the money will be spent on the first impulse item that comes to mind and they'll be no better off.



dinoman said:


> I think what we should be focusing on is reducing our reliance on China.


Even if it doesn't happen on any sort of large scale, it seems there are some people that are slowly realizing Chinese products are cheap for a reason and that the cheapness comes with its own costs, many of which are unpleasant. Whether this encourages any sort of meaningful decrease in the overall demand for, and consumption of, cheap Chinese goods remains to be seen. 



2020Suicide said:


> (less than .01% of people reach the top tax bracket mostly because the rich are smart enough to not reach that bracket)


When the revised tax brackets under Trump's tax plan first came out, a work client actually asked me what the cutoff value was for the highest bracket so that they could try to avoid falling into that bracket. Sure enough, they actually did what was necessary to stay under that value ever since.
---
Answering the OP question, I'd likely pay off my estimated taxes for the year. Anything left over would be divided between savings, retirement, and replenishing the emergency expense fund. If TrumpBux continued beyond one month, I'd likely prepay what other expenses I could and save the remaining amount to be prepared in case my job situation changes.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 23, 2020)

Travel money


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 25, 2020)

Save it to bribe someone to take care of my bird when I inevitably get cancer in the next decade or so. That's the stuff that keeps me awake.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 25, 2020)

Well my fellow kiwis it was intense negotiations but it looks like the bill went through

*Coronavirus government response updates: Negotiators agree in principle on $2 trillion stimulus bill*
T





> he federal government has been rolling out its response to the coronavirus crisis, trying to slow the spread and stimulate the economy, which has taken a severe hit, and by agreeing to a massive stimulus package after midnight on Wednesday.
> 
> President Donald Trump is signaling that he's considering loosening coronavirus social distancing guidelines amid the growing economic fallout, while public health officials warn that approach could quickly overload hospital systems and cost more lives.






So basically we're getting at Least 1200 a one time payment unless you live in a blue State and might get a second one or even half a years worth 0_0. Oh and btw some Dems are trying to get the Corona cash added onto SSDI so if so Chris'tugboat is about to get bigger


----------



## Sundae (Mar 30, 2020)

In honor of the namesake of trumpbux, I think it's only fair to get one of these:





Seriously though, I'll use the money to make a few months advance payments on my car insurance, a copy of Resident Evil 4 for Switch, and the rest I'll put aside as savings.

And maybe a plague doctor's mask off amazon, just for the novelty of it.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm just going to pay bills.  The plant I work at shut down and unemployment won't cover everything.  Although I'm very close to paying off my car loan, it might be worth it to knock $300 a month off my expenses a little earlier.


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 31, 2020)

Thinking i’ll get my LTC and a ruger revolver. Thankfully im still working, job is considered essential.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 1, 2020)

I plan on using my TrumpBux to completely pay off a line of credit, which I will proceed to keep and rarely use. Basically, I will get my laptop completely paid for before interest kicks in.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm gonna spend it all to get different gift cards to fast food places and send them to boogie and expedite the process.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 14, 2020)

My TrumpBux came this morning. I stimulated the economy by buying one of these.


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 14, 2020)

Trump bux coming in tommorow, finally I can pay my bills!


----------



## murdered meat bag (Apr 14, 2020)

pay the irs the taxes i owe.


----------



## 2138_1255 (Apr 14, 2020)

I've already bought [American-Made] Radiator and AC compressor for my [American] Ford.


----------



## Crunchy Chick (Apr 14, 2020)

Wow, I'm rich! I can finally buy one PS3 and one game.


----------



## Freya (Apr 14, 2020)

It turns out there's like a million things wrong with my car, so im gonna have to spend virtually all of that and my tax refund on getting it fixed


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 15, 2020)

Whoooohoooo it's come in my corona cash has arrived!! I know what I'm gonna get first find a fish market still open and get the biggest juiciest lobster I can find, a choice cut of filet Mignon  and a nice bottle of sparkling  wine


----------



## neverendingmidi (Apr 15, 2020)

Part to pay Federal/City taxes, part to buy new tires. If I can.


----------



## TitoBurrito (Apr 15, 2020)

Buy a quarter pounder


----------



## Freya (Apr 15, 2020)

Still haven't received mine though I've got my tax return back. Its telling me status information isn't available... Damn


----------



## neverendingmidi (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm more anxious over getting my refund for my cruise that was cancelled. I'd really like that $2000+ back in my account since I never got to enjoy it.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 15, 2020)

I'll be planning on paying back my parents for helping me pay my student loans.


----------



## Sundae (Apr 15, 2020)

Freya said:


> Still haven't received mine though I've got my tax return back. Its telling me status information isn't available... Damn



Same here.  I'm hoping to receive my Trumpbux in the next few days.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Apr 15, 2020)

Used the Trumpbux to pay off my (legal!) Immigrant Visa and our modest wedding costs. : )


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Apr 16, 2020)

InvertedDickEnthusiast said:


> I never got my fucking Obamabux, I'll see if I actually get the Trumpbux before I make plans for them.


I plan to set them on fire and laugh about it.

Oh well, at least I can still laugh.


----------



## Opiophile (Apr 16, 2020)

Just got my Trumpbux today you faggots. I'm gonna spend it on a mountain of weed and maybe a new couch or computer chair.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 16, 2020)

Finally bought the Chinkphone of my dreams. Based Orange Man.


----------



## Angel Dust (Apr 17, 2020)

Buy a kiwi hoodie, buy some indie nail polish, put some away for a tattoo I want, pay some of my moms bills for her.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Apr 17, 2020)

Mostly likely put it in the bank if me or my family need it if things get tight. If things improve I might get a handgun I been eyeing on but might use it with some trade ins to get a high end guitar at this store near me that I like and hope don't go out of business.


----------



## Wonderful Id (Apr 18, 2020)

Paid off four small credit cards and still have about $500 left.  I'm either going to put it towards a new elaborate tattoo or the 3080ti when it comes out.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Apr 18, 2020)

LolRaccoon said:


> Either use it to pay for school or do the irresponsible thing and finish building a new PC.


UPDATE: I DID BOTH.


----------



## Derped223 (Apr 18, 2020)

Save it since I need a new car.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't get trumpbuxs but if i did, i would probably buy some video games , plushies , anime fingers and other embarrassing man child stuff.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm buying some kind of handheld bidet I can attach to my bathroom sink. I won't let (((big toilet paper))) ever catch me like this with my pants down again.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 18, 2020)

ForgedBlades said:


> Finally bought the Chinkphone of my dreams. Based Orange Man.
> 
> View attachment 1234129



I think they took my money and ran. Fucking gooks.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 20, 2020)

Well I've bought a couple games and tv shows mostly old school stuff like Duke nukem 3d world tour doom 64 and 3 (was gonna get eternal) and the castlevannia collection, got extensions on hulu and Netflix like I said and still had 1300 left over. The 1200 plus 100 from my paycheck.


Gonna start saving for something big maybe a vacation to universal studios when/if things ever go back to normal





Btw its currently little more than a proposal at this time but the Senate is trying to pass an other bill to guarentee 2000 a month for 6 months for everyone over 16  I have mixed feelings about that one the one hand I could take a six month vacation and live like a tard Neet,  maybe even quit my job I hate and look for a new one when it dries up...on the other hand that much printed free money can Potentialy lead to hyper inflation and serious tax hikes


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Apr 21, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Btw its currently little more than a proposal at this time but the Senate is trying to pass an other bill to guarentee 2000 a month for 6 months for everyone over 16  I have mixed feelings about that one the one hand I could take a six month vacation and live like a tard Neet, maybe even quit my job I hate and look for a new one when it dries up...on the other hand that much printed free money can Potentialy lead to hyper inflation and serious tax hikes



I heard about that. Being a Democratic-sponsored bill, I'm not  about this bill's chances of being enacted -- especially if it's laden with pork just as Pelosi's stimulus proposal, the one she wanted passed instead of the bipartisan bill, was.

I have my own mixed feelings. There's plenty of people whose livelihoods have been affected by this and will still be when their jobs resume with reduced hours/capacity. Undoubtedly, they could use something that helped them make ends meet this summer. However, I can't help feeling this is is politically backhanded way for the Dems to introduce UBI to the US and I have no idea how it will be bankrolled without either cutting stuff that can't be cut or simply adding to the debt with no actual plans or intent to pay for it.


----------



## CWCchange (Apr 21, 2020)

Pay to fuck Tuscan's mom.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 21, 2020)

I unironically bought a gun and 200 rounds of Ammo


----------



## Colemusheen (Apr 23, 2020)

Dyn said:


> Buy a Swiss or German gun, American guns are shit.


Spoken like a dumb Aussie that’s never owned a gun.  Didn’t your kind do quite a bit of damage with a yank gun in Christchurch? Lol


----------



## Sundae (Apr 24, 2020)

Still waiting on mine.  Hopefully it will arrive in the next day or two.  Most of it will be used to pay some bills, might pick up a copy of Resident Evil 4 on Switch along with a copy of AC: New Horizons, and the rest I'll put aside for an emergency.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 24, 2020)

Colemusheen said:


> Spoken like a dumb Aussie that’s never owned a gun.  Didn’t your kind do quite a bit of damage with a yank gun in Christchurch? Lol



Well of course American guns are capable of murdering dozens of unarmed civilians, that's what America's known for.


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm throwing it into my moving fund. Nearly at my $5k goal. At this rate, I won't even have to break my 401k, as I was initially planning, but I'm still on a waiting list.


----------



## Gunt Nut (Apr 24, 2020)

Bought an FAL





						DSA FAL SA58 Improved Battle Pistol - 11" SALE - AtlanticFirearms.com
					






					www.atlanticfirearms.com


----------



## soft kitty (Apr 24, 2020)

Dyn said:


> Well of course American guns are capable of murdering dozens of unarmed civilians, that's what America's known for.


But you just said American guns were shit. If American guns are capable of murdering dozens of people, then their not shit, are they? Because their doing exactly what they're suppose to do.


----------



## Applejack (Apr 25, 2020)

I spent it on a Lenovo IdeaPad,and a ton of sushi COMPED


----------



## Niggaplease (Apr 25, 2020)

shit Idk lotto tickets and mad dawg 20/20


----------

